# Thanks to the Stewards at Newbury



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

We have just stopped at home after a very wet run home. Sorry we did not get to say goodbye Jacquie, but when we left it was pouring and we werre just glad to get off the grass without a hitch - hurrah! What a pity the weather was not kind to us this time - hopefully Stratford, or whenever, will be sunny and hot - well you can but dream! Many thanks for the hard work in the pouring rain. You deserve a medal. Hope John continues to make a good recovery. 

Sundial


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Newbury was wet but it was nice to meet up with friends I have previously met and to make some new aquaintances. Thanks to Jacquie as always for the welcome and in atrocious conditions agree with sundial she deserves a medal. I think a good time was had by all despite the conditions.
Ian


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I am still looking for my first van and I thought that Newbury was lacking in the number of vans department.still had a good day though despite the rain but left early cos not too many vans that I wanted to look at.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Blimey-you are hard to please.
I thought there was hundreds of them-From tiddlers to many RV's.
Far too many for me to take in, but I suppose it all depends on what you are really looking for.
I have to say though that I much prefer the indoor events-more civilized and not having to keep one eye on the weather.
Hope you find one soon
Paul


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi All Jackie and I would like to add or thanks to Jacquie and John for stewarding once again. As always John is on the ball with copious amounts of tea. For those who left early Sunday evening was nice and dry.
We are now in Le Touquet both aires packed as it appears to be both a French (and by the numbers here) a Belgian holiday weekend. Counted over 100 vans racecourse aire yesterday. Anyone coming this weekend get here early and note there is no electric on site at all.
Brian and Jackie


----------

